# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > مبتدی: استفاده از تگ Script

## baharane

با سلام و احترام 
چه طور ميشه تگ script را چه vbو چه java را اجرا كرد؟
من با پسوند هاي asp,همين طورhtm امتحان كردم ولي اطلاً اجرا نشده .
لطفاً راهنمايي فرماييد.

----------


## exlord

> با سلام و احترام 
> چه طور ميشه تگ script را چه vbو چه java را اجرا كرد؟
> من با پسوند هاي asp,همين طورhtm امتحان كردم ولي اطلاً اجرا نشده .
> لطفاً راهنمايي فرماييد.


کدهاتو باید بین تگ های script بنویسی ...
 <script type="text/javascript" language="javascript">
        alert('This is a javascript message ...');
    </script>

----------

